# Suche Soundsystem für TV



## boyclar (6. Juli 2013)

*Suche Soundsystem für TV*

Hallo,

ich suche ein Soundsystem für meinen Fernseher (Samsung UE40ES5700), mir liefern die integrierten einfach einen zu schwachen sound.​Ich habe mir auch schon mehrere System angesehen jedoch da ich auf dem Bereich absolut im "Neuland" bin, wollte ich fragen ob ihr mir etwas empfehlen könnt.
Ich schaue Filme über meine Ps3, sogut wie nur Blue rays. Ich schaue gerne Filme wie "Das Phantom der Oper und Les Miserable", wo es besonders auf die Ton Qualität ankommt.

Preis: ca. 200€ +/- 50€ aber eher 200 wenns geht.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2013)

Was genau suchst Du denn? Einfach zwei Boxen bzw. zwei plus Subwoofer? Oder ne richtige kleine Stereoanlage? Lieber kleinere Boxen oder dürfen die auch was größer sein, also damit mein ich jetzt nicht Standbxoen, sondern ich sag mal ca 25-35cm hoch und 15-20cm breit ?

Oder suchst Du so eine "Soundbar", also was längliches, was man vor den Fernseher hinstellt?


----------



## boyclar (6. Juli 2013)

Also die größe ist mir egal, subwoofer sollte nicht fehlen. Ich dachte mehr an ein sourround system bsp. http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-HT-D45...373116008&sr=1-18&keywords=heimkinoanlage+5.1Bei solchen angeboten sind aber immer bluray player dabei... was mich stört.

Aber ich frage mich auch ob es nicht besser wäre ein gutes 2.1 zu nehmen statt einem eher mittelmäßiges 5.1

Nunja ich suche ein Heimkinosystem könnte man sagen. Mhh überlege mir diese hier zuzulegen. http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-HT-E45...6727&sr=1-3-catcorr&keywords=Samsung+HT-F4500


----------



## boyclar (6. Juli 2013)

Und noch ne Frage ist ein AV- Receiver notwenig oder nur empfehlenswert? Dachte man kann die Boxen einfach direkt über den TV verbinden, war wohl ein fehler... also ist ein Av- Receiver notwenig oder?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2013)

Auf keinen Fall 5.1 nehmen für so "wenig" Geld, vor allem wenn Du Dich quasi als "Musikfan" bezeichnest! Da wäre 5.1 hirnrrissig bei dem Budget, da du mit Stereo bei dem Budget einen deutlich besseren Sound haben wirst - Surround nimmt man da nur, wenn es einem IRRE wichtig ist, bei Filmen Zb die Stimme oder nen Schuss oder so "korrekt" wahrzunehmen, was die Richtung angeht.

und auch Subwoofer ist bei Musik an sich keine so gute Idee - bei nem ordentlichen 2.0-Set hast Du auch genug Bass, aber nen viel klareren Sound als bei 2.1 - früher hatte "man" ja auch nie nen Subwoofer bei ner Hifi-Anlage und hatte trotzdem keinen Bassmangel. Subs sind ist erst "in Mode " gekommen, weil mehr und mehr Leute auch für den PC "guten" Sound wollten, aber kaum Platz hatten - da hat man dann statt großen Boxen sehr kleine für den Tisch genommen und für den Bass, damit überhaupt was da ist, nen Sub unter oder neben den Tisch. Das hatte aber keine klanglichen Gründe, sondern einfach nur platzbedingte  

Problem bei 2.0 aber: so Boxensets haben an sich nie eine Fernbedienung, und nicht immer kann man das über die LCD-Fernbedienung regeln...

Die Frage dabei ist: was für Soundausgänge kann man bei dem TV nutzen? Ich vermute, der hat nen optischen Ausgang und auch nen Kopfhörerausgang? 


Als 2.1-Set würd ich das hier empfehlen Caseking.de das hat auch eine eigene Fernbedienung und auch nen optischen Eingang.


----------



## svd (6. Juli 2013)

Wenn das Gerät in dieser Preisklasse bleiben soll, käme bei dir auch ein Soundbar in Frage? 
Der Sauerlandboy hat eine wohlwollende Rezension zur Yamaha YAS 101 verfasst, von ihm bekämst du auch Erfahrungsberichte aus erster Hand.

Das Gute am Teil ist zB, dass es per beiliegendem TOSLink Kabel angeschlossen wird. Es kann Dolby und DTS dekodieren.
Und ein optischer Eingang für die PS3 wäre auch noch über, falls du den Ton nicht via HDMI durchschleifen willst.

edit: Oops, vertippt, heißt ja YAS 101.


----------



## boyclar (6. Juli 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Frage dabei ist: was für Soundausgänge kann man bei dem TV nutzen? Ich vermute, der hat nen optischen Ausgang und auch nen Kopfhörerausgang?


 
Mein Tv hat nen optischen ausgang sowie einen für kopfhörer. 

Mhh Herbboy was meinst du wäre Yamaha YAS 102 die bessere Wahl oder sind die von caseking besser für den allgemein  gebrauch? Ich schaue nicht ausschließlich nur musical verfilmungen, ich  schaue auch gerne mit freunden Filme wie Der Herr der Ringe/ Scott  Pilgrim/Intime/Pulp Fiction usw. also ziehmliche vielfalt.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2013)

Also, diese Soundbars klingen bei gleichem Preis nicht so gut wie normale Boxen - das ist eben ein Kompromiss, wenn man keine Boxen links und rechts hinstellen möchte, sondern was möglichst "unauffälliges" oder halt platzsparend, weil direkt vor dem TV ja idr immer Platz ist. Es hat aber nen guten Grund, warum seit zig Jahrzehnten die klassische Boxenform rechteckig ist und verteilt auf zwei deutlich voneinander entfernt stehenden Boxen besteht 

Und digitale Anschlüsse hat ja das eine Boxenset auch, das wäre also kein Argument "pro" Soundbar.

Ich selber halte nichts von Soundbars, wenn man wirklich das beste an Sound für sein Geld sucht. Und wenn Du generell viele Filme schaust, dann passt 2.1 doch. Aber 5.1, das würd ich echt sein lassen bei dem Budget. Selbst bei Action&co kommt am Ende nur sehr wenig "von hinten", d.h. so wichtig ist das echt nicht.


Es gibt allerdings nicht viele 2.1-Systeme mit eigener Fernbedienung und/oder optischen Anschlüssen - in DEM Bereich sind Soundbars überlegen, was das Angebot angeht, weil die Firmen diese neue Marktlücke entdeckt haben: Leute, denen der LCD-Sound nicht reicht, die aber auch nicht direkt eine richtige Anlage kaufen wollen - da werden Soundbars von den Herstellern gepusht, auch weil die recht "neu" sind, anstatt dass die auch vermehrt 2.0/2.1-Systeme mit Fernbedienung anbieten...  zudem haben viele Soundbars ne "Simulation" von Surround, die senden den Schall auch "zur Seite", so dass ein Raumklang entstehen KANN - natürlich kostet das dann was, d.h für 200€ zahlst Du bei ner Soundbar nicht nur den Versuch, aus nem länglichen kleinen Teil guten Sound rauszukriegen, sondern auch noch diese Umwandlung von Sound.

Bei dem Edifier weiß ich grad nicht, ob das auch DTS oder so kann, aber auch da muss man bei Soundbars aufpassen: am LCD angeschlossen hat man oft nur von den Dingen das volle Dolby/DTS-Signal für Surround, was der LCD mit dem eigenen Receiver empfängt - ansonsten ist der Sound so oder so nur das Stereosignal.


----------



## svd (6. Juli 2013)

Beim Edifier kannst du die Satelliten ja weiter auseinander stellen, hilft sicher beim links/rechts orten, der Subwoofer ist durch seine Bauweise sicher pegelfester.

Der Sauerlandboy kann dir aber sicher sagen, wie sich die YAS 101 in actionreichen Kinofilmen verhält. Wie sich der virtuelle Raumklang anhört und wie laut man aufdrehen kann, bevor es verzerrt oder nur noch breiig klingt.


----------



## boyclar (6. Juli 2013)

Ok ich habe mir nun die  Edifier Multimedia S530D Signature Series System - white bestellt.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juli 2013)

Berichte mal, wie sie Dir gefallen   ach ja: optisches Kabel haste aber? ^^


----------



## boyclar (6. Juli 2013)

Joa habe ich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juli 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Der Sauerlandboy kann dir aber sicher sagen, wie sich die YAS 101 in actionreichen Kinofilmen verhält. Wie sich der virtuelle Raumklang anhört und wie laut man aufdrehen kann, bevor es verzerrt oder nur noch breiig klingt.


 Hat jemand meinen Namen gerufen ?! 

Also ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Der Sound der Yamaha Yas 101 ist für ein Gerät seines kompakten Formats wirklich nicht übel. Actionfilme kommen ziemlich gut rüber. "Casino Royale", "Star Trek", "Fluch der Karibik",... Filme mit einsprechender Soundkulisse kommen sehr gut rüber, der interne Subwoofer überrascht mich manchmal derartig, dass ich ihn doch ab und an auf einen "braveren" Pegel runterstellen muss. Ein externer Brüllwürfel ist meiner Meinung wirklich nicht zwingend nötig. Verzerrungen oder Dergleichen konnte ich bisher nicht raushören.

Allgemein bin ich mit dem Gerät ziemlich zufrieden. Für eine Soundbar seiner Preisklasse, versteht sich. Zwar kommt es auch vor, dass der Laustärkeunterschied zwischen Dialog und Effekten ab und an Heftig ist (mit teils mörderischen Dynamiksprüngen) und man die Sprache nicht separat lauter stellen kann wie bei einer echte 5.1-Anlage, aber das ist immer vom jeiligen Film abhängig. Daran kann man auch gute und schlechte Soundmixes von DVDs und BRs ohne Probleme unterscheiden. E gibt notfalls aber Kompromisseinstellungen welches das Yas 101 beherrscht: Entweder den Sub runterregeln, bis man auf ein akzeptables "Bumms"-Niveau mit guter Sprachverständlichkeit kommt oder den kompletten Sound "gleichleveln", was eine immer gleichbleibende Laustärke garantiert (dafür muss man leicht kastrierte Soundeffekte in Kauf nehmen).

Gerade eben habe ich mir "Hotel Transsilvanien" angesehen, und der Sound war top. Effekte kamen mit einigen recht tiefen Bäsen rüber und die Sprachverständlichkeit war einwandrei.

Einziger Negativ-Punkt: Das Gerät könnte in den Höhen bessere Leistungen zeigen, aber in der Summe mag ich was aus dem Ding rauskommt. Ich möchte das Teil nicht mehr missen. 5.1-Anlagen sind natürlich besser, aber das war aus Platzgründen und Kabelsalat-Abneigungen meiner Frau bzw. meinerseits keine Option.


----------



## boyclar (11. Juli 2013)

Hey,

also, das sound system ist einfach klasse. Hat einen ser guten Bass der aber nicht übertrieben ist. Der sound an sich ist ein wahrer genuss  bin sehr zufrieden.


----------

